# MSI or Asus M2N MX



## Zen (Aug 18, 2007)

Which one is a better choice for a AMD procy?

MSI or Asus MX? basically for medium range gaming and graphic work?

also does msi have a onboard gfx card like Asus M2N has a gforce chipset?


your suggestions needed


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Aug 20, 2007)

Are yaaer...........


If u are a medium gamer  i.e u r not planning to put on pcie card in the near future....,,the best choice is Asus M2A-VM(simply M2A VM not M2A VM HDMI as its more costly)...it has got a similiar price tag ..u can run almost all games DECENTLY...@low resolutions..but afyer all u can play the game...

More then that it has got avivio support which is better than Purevideo by nvidia..

But if u are planning to buy a gfx card in the near future..go 4 M2N MX as nvidia cards alaways perform better in mobos with nvidia chipset....M2A VM has got AMD SB600 chipset and ATI Radeon X1250 onbord gfx....ATI X1250 is far far more better than nvidias 6100 onboard..

And also i'm a M2N MX user...i hav put on another 8500 gt 1 week ago....

Hope this helped u..............Have a nice day......


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2007)

mailtorahul007 said:
			
		

> Are yaaer...........
> 
> 
> If u are a medium gamer i.e u r not planning to put on pcie card in the near future....,,the best choice is Asus M2A-VM(simply M2A VM not M2A VM HDMI as its more costly)...it has got a similiar price tag ..u can run almost all games DECENTLY...@low resolutions..but afyer all u can play the game...
> ...


 
Cannt we add a gfx in m2a vm
and wat is the price of m2a vm hdmi


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

*www.itwares.com <-- Go here for prices. And deduct 100-300 for getting local prices.

I use M2N MX -SE [Mail reason was that I bought 8600 GT so dont care for whats onboard. 8600 is zillion times better than any onboard for gaming ]

and M2N MX SE has nForce Chipset it works very well with nVidia cards. nVidia cards are know to have lil issue / slightly lower performance on AMD CHipsets with ATI onboard.

DOnt by "M2N MX" its PCI-E is "8x" and not 16x. I suggest you by nVidia Based Mobo as sooner or later you will have to upgrade the gfx and it will be 99% nVidia GeForce one.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 2, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> DOnt by "M2N MX" its PCI-E is "8x" and not 16x.



Plz explain  and how come u r getting best performance out of ur 8600?

My friend is abt to buy one...so plz hurry


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

@Tech_Wiz

Didnt get the point brother, read here, *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=343&model=1338&modelmenu=1 M2N MX do supports PCI x16


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Tech_Wiz
> 
> Didnt get the point brother, read here, *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=343&model=1338&modelmenu=1 M2N MX do supports PCI x16


Please don't confuse can you simple tell me that can i add a graphics card to the m2a vm and please tell of the correct graphic memory of m2n mx and m2a vm.



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Tech_Wiz
> 
> Didnt get the point brother, read here, *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=343&model=1338&modelmenu=1 M2N MX do supports PCI x16


Please don't confuse can you simple tell me that can i add a graphics card to the m2a vm and please tell of the correct graphic memory of m2n mx and m2a vm.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

@Captain Neo

You seems to make me confuse 



> can i add a graphics card to the m2a vm



Yes you can add any PCI-E x16 Cards, which means any PCI-E interface 7xxx and 8xxx to the board 



> please tell of the correct graphic memory of m2n mx and m2a vm.



Do you mean on board GRFX share ?? if yes then,

ASUS M2A-VM, which is an onboard ATi x1250 GPU (AMD 690G Chipset) can share upto 1 GB of RAM as Video memory !!!

Where ASUS M2N-MX, which is an onboard Nvidia 6100 GPU (Nvidia 430 Chipset) can share upto 8 MB of system RAM as video memory from BIOS how ever when you boot in to OS like Vista or XP, the Frame Buffer would be calculated upon the available RAM, I saw with 1 GB an 8 MB as Share uner Vista you may see 224 MB as video memory  !!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither M2N MX or M2A VM has onboard gfx memory.
nvidia 6100 onboard gfx can be shared with a maximum of 256MB of ram from main memory.
But ATI X1250 of M2A Vm can haf a max of 1GB video mem from main mem.

ASUS M2N MX is no longer available, but a new model with alll da bugs fixed is available claaed ASUS M2N MX SE for 2.7k appx.
But ASUS M2A VM is for 3.2k.
nvidia 6100 is SM3.0 but X1250 has only SM 2.0. Even if X1250 has better performance, 6100 has support for more games.
M2A VM has DVI as well as dsub, but M2N MX SE has only dsub.

@Zen
U should also consider mobos with nvidia 7050, and 7150 onboard gfx coz they can be overclocked[ya oc an onboard GFX]. 7150 is lil better than X1250.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Captain Neo
> 
> You seems to make me confuse
> 
> ...


I meant that wen you open display properties and check display adapter it shows the integrated graphics of the mother board. And would adding a graphics card to this board be a waste please tell in detail


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

If u add a gfx card, the onboard gfx will not be used. The display is fully controlled by the new card.

But if u go for any ATI card, u ll get some xtra feature weth M2A Vm like quad display. U can still use the display ports of the onboard GFX, cox itll be controlled by da card.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2007)

Wat is the price of nvidia mobos all of them 
Whch is the best amng m2a vm and m2n mx fr both games and vista


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

M2A VM is better, but its 500/- bucks more expensive than M2N MX SE.
So the choice is urs.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought M2AVM grfx supported SM 3.0, khair ... among these two  now M2N MX is a better one .............. but if u can increase ur budget a little more ... go for ASUS M2NPV-VM, its based on Nvidia 6150 chipset whch is definately better than nvidia 6100( of m2n mx), supports SM 3.0, Dual VGA, HDTV OUT,  and its better at overclockin too 

P.S : I am also using it .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

M2N PV VM is defenitely better than. U get a bracket which contains-component, svideo, RF analog. It also has DVI ,Dsub, and HDMI.
Also 6150 supports pure video, so smooth playback of HD videos.
But 6150 is no better than 6100 in gaming. Only avg of 1~2 fps increase in games.

And yup, me too got M2A VM thinkin X1250 has sm3.0. But unfortunately its an SM2.0 GPU. GPU starting from X1300 are SM 3.0. What a waste.

But X1250 berforms much better. I played Far Cry at 1024x768 @ everything max with AA nd AF off, and its smooth.

For overclocking, SB600 mobos are better than 6100/6150 based mobos. Its oc feature comes close to 570 Ultra or SLi mobos.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

Guys, M2N-MX doesnt support OverClocking at all  M2NPV-VM does !!! and off course the M2A-VM also


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

M2A Vm has voltage tweaking, Bios oc profile, safe oc, 1Mhz increment, memory voltage, frequency, Htt oc, PEG link modes, PCIE frequency oc etc.
But u can't play with the latencies of memory modules with it.
In dual channel, mine runs at 4-4-4-14 @1T[dun remember correctly] and no options to tweak it.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 3, 2007)

yes, Asus M2N-MX SE has 8x PCI-e port
*www.asus.com.tw/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=345&l4=0&model=1647&modelmenu=1

read the details


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 14, 2007)

M2N MX SE has 16X PCI-E Support. On the box and the Brochure I got mention that its 16x. But MX is 8x


----------



## sandeepk (Nov 15, 2007)

I have also got M2A-VM DVI version. I searched for everywhere but not able to find HDMI version. Does anybody have that? What is the price? Is HDMI version better than DVI?


----------

